# PowerMac G4 Hard Drive limit?



## Zeniq (Aug 25, 2006)

There is a PowerMac G4 Tower in my office where I work, and I would like to make it a file storage medium for netrestore disk images. Therefore, i need as much hard disk space as possible in this machine. Does anyone know if there is a maximum hard drive capacity in a single drive that a PowerMac G4 will accept?


----------



## bobw (Aug 25, 2006)

G4 Quicksilver and newer can support large drives.
Older G4's only support 128GB, larger with an ATA/IDE Controller card added.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 25, 2006)

The G4 Quicksilver cannot support drives larger than 128GB in size.

The only G4 tower machines that support drives larger than 128GB in size are the "Mirrored Drive Door" G4 models.

You can add 48-bit LBA support (so you can use hard drives larger than 128GB) like bob said to older Macintosh computers by simply adding an ATA/IDE PCI card, like Sonnet's Tempo ATA/133 card: http://sonnettech.com/product/tempo_ata133.html


----------



## Zeniq (Aug 25, 2006)

Great, thanks for the quick responses!


----------



## bobw (Aug 26, 2006)

Original Quicksilver cannot support large drives.
Quicksilver 2002 can support large drives.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 26, 2006)

My mistake!  Thanks for the correction.


----------

